# Glycerine for eczema



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi - just thought I'd let you know that Glycerine is being really gerat for the bit of contact eczeam (dematologiest decision of what it is). 

I had some on my forehead a was getting a bit on my waist. The dr gave me a 0.05 steriod cream, and that got rid of the forehead stuff but more on the waist. 
I've been sparing with the little tubse of 0.05 cause I don't want to have to have a prescription to not go nutz.

I tried the itchy creams and when I put them on - I'd get more itch for a bit then it worked for a day or about.

Since I heard it was real dry skin - I decided that grandma's Rosewater and Glycerine, so I bought a plain bottle of Glycerine from the OTC pharmacy.

And it's really working well. I just put a drop on where ever and run it in gently. It doesn't make me itch, it is just soothing and the red dry spots are basically just barely light pink .

I still itch when I get up, and when I change clothes for bed,- but it really is working well. 

So, get a bottle of Glycerine and see if it works for you.

Angie


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you mixing rosewater with the glycerine?


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

When you used the steriod cream (you said it went away)...does it come back in the same spot again, after a while of not using the cream?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Where I've put the Glycerine I've not put the steriod cream on for about two weeks. I had been putting it on twice a day, and now I just put the glycerine on, and the past two days I've gone from twice to once a day. That area is just very lightly pink, and hardly itchy. I do get that waistband want to scratch when taking off the elastic at the end of the day, but it doesn't get severe and red and painful. A little light (normal) scratching and a rub of glycerine and I'm good to go and no stratch indications.

It just is more comfortable for me, and seems to be working as good as or better than the Eucerid cream, or other similar stuff. And the steriod cream. 
I can still feel it trying to break out on my forehead from time to time, but I've not put the glycerine there, and will probably start doing it there also.

I do not have visible on my forehead now, but do feel it trying to break thru some stress times.

Oh, I'm using a couple of drops of plain glycerine straight from the bottle on each waist side covering about 10 square inches each sideto get the little spots and the in between also.

Angie


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Angie. I don't have a problem myself but I have a mentally retarded (don't know if that is this weeks politically correct name or not) sister that has eczema really bad. The doctor doesn't seem to help much. Last time I took her to the Dr. she had claw marks up her arms from scratching so much. He keeps upping her meds. but it doesn't help much. I will buy her some glycerine and get her to try it. I'll let you know if it helps her. 
Joanie


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Are you talking about vegetable glycerin from health food store?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm talking about plain old glycerine from the shelf at walmart pharmacy section. About $2 or $3. ON the side it lists as for psorisis and it does say to mix with water.

I have lately (past two/three days) been putting my hand under faucet, getting it wet and rubbing my side - then rubbing in a drop or two of the glycerine and my red itchy spots are almost gone. I've not put on any steriod cream or over the counter itch cream for about a week or more now.

I have one spot on the back of my neck hairline, and I want to put some on it this weekend and see if it helps it as much.

Keep away from eyes.

This is just me, and what is working for me.

Angie


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

It sounds like it would be worth trying. Glycerin is pretty harmless to most people who have skin sensitivies, which is why I don't do oils, lotions or creams on my face. 

I'm not sure I have eczema...I might have psoriasis. It started where my glasses rub on my face. Just tiny scaly spots that don't itch, but if I rub and lift the scales, it hurts like I have shingles...and I'm sure it's not shingles. The only time they are red is if I pick the scales off...otherwise, it's just pale pink...but they seem to be spreading and I'd like to stop it. Once I get them, they are always in the same spot...some days more scaly than others. It's worth a shot. Glycerin is cheap. Thanks for the tip.


----------

